# Wunderbare Jahre-"Winnie" will zurück zu TBBT



## Stefan102 (26 Dez. 2011)

​
Im letzten Jahr hatte der „Wunderbare Jahre“-Star und Winnie Cooper-Darstellerin Danica McKellar (36) neben einem Auftritt bei How I Met Your Mother auch eine Gastrolle in der beliebten Nerd-Serie The Big Bang Theory. In der Folge „The Psychic Vortex“, in der deutschen Fassung „Howards Phasen“, spielte sie Studentin Abby, die Rajesh (Kunal Nayyar, 30) um den Finger wickelte. Die Treffen mit ihr kamen ihn allerdings teuer zu stehen. Für die Doppeldates mit Kumpel Sheldon (Jim Parsons, 38) und einer weiteren Studentin musste Raj seine limitierte „Green Lantern“ und signierte Hulk-Fäuste abgeben. Ein wahrlich hoher Preis für eine heiße Nacht!

Zur Feier der 100. TBBT-Episode vergangene Woche hatten die Macher der Serie nicht nur den Hauptcast und Crew-Mitglieder eingeladen, sondern auch viele liebgewonnene Gaststars. Danica, ihres Zeichens studierte Mathematikerin und Bestseller-Autorin, verriet gegenüber otrc auf dem roten Teppich, wie sehr sie sich über eine Rückkehr zu den Serien-Genies freuen würde.

„Ich würde liebend gerne zurückkommen! Als diese Show zum ersten Mal gezeigt wurde, hab ich nur „Jaaaa!“ gerufen. Ich freue mich wahnsinnig, Teil des Ganzen gewesen zu sein, denn natürlich ist mir die Wissenschaft lieb und teuer. Ich kaufe Mathebücher, ich habe in Mathe meinen Abschluss gemacht... Dieser ganze gute Mathe-Kram. Deshalb war es spaßig, tatsächlich am Set zu sein. Die haben da all diese Mathe- und Wissenschaftsbücher!“ Danica scheint Feuer und Flamme zu sein! Wir hoffen, dass ihr Wunsch schon bald in Erfüllung geht, denn die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht. Mit ihrem Fable für Mathe passt sie super in die Serie und Raum für neue Erzählstränge gibt es ebenfalls genügend: *Erst Anfang des Monats wurde bekannt, dass TBBT noch bis mindesten 2014 produziert werden soll.*
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

